# Singleplayer Games - am PC oder Konsole?



## sebastiaaan (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo
Mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr Singleplayer Games (vorallem sehr storylastige) lieber am PC oder an der Konsole spielt? Mal ganz von der Grafik abgesehen..
Ich zum Beispiel zocke Singleplayer Games lieber auf meiner Xbox 360 als auf meinem PC - es ist einfach viel bequemer. Am PC kann ich nicht wirklich lange Einzelspieler spielen (vielleicht weil ich von zu viel CoD und Battlefield keine anspruchsvollen bzw. lange Spiele zocken kann xd) da es nicht so bequem ist und ich mich nicht einfach auf die Couch chillen kann Multiplayer ganz klar PC, Steuerung ist meiner Meinung nach viel besser und nicht jeder Idiot hat ne Zielhilfe..

Wie ist eure Meinung? Spielt ihr Einzelspieler-Spiele lieber auf dem PC oder auf eurer Konsole?


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Oktober 2013)

Da ich hauptsächlich Strategiespiele und Oldschool RPGs zocke die von der Steuerung her generell sehr Mauslastig sind, hauptsächlich PC.

Typische PC-Spiele spiele ich eh nicht auf meiner Konsole; hier zocke ich Spiele die es auf dem PC eben nicht gibt. Dies ist auch der Grund weshalb mich PS und XBOX überhaupt nicht interessieren: Das Lineup ist fast identisch mit dem des PC, und deren wenigen Exklusivtitel interessieren mich bisher nicht. Nintendo dagegen hat komplett andere Spiele im Sortiment, weshalb deren Konsolen für mich viel Interessanter sind als die der Konkurrenz.


----------



## Haspu (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich spiele am liebsten am PC. Ich habe hier einen schönen Chefsessel stehen und meine Füße lege ich dann auf die Druckerablage unterhalb meines Schreibtisches ab. Also bequem ist es schon. Deweiteren spiele ich auch meist Strategie und RPG. Wenn ich dann mal ab und zu ein Shooter spiele dann auch auf dem PC weil ich mit der Konsolensteuerung für einen Shooter nicht wirklich zurechtkomme.


----------



## Noctai (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe die Qual der Wahl. Das heißt ich bin im Besitz der 3 "Lead Plattformen" auf dem Markt. Demnach wären das die Playstation 3, XBox360 und natürlich der PC. Wobei ich jetzt hier die PS/XBox mal als eine Konsole zähle. So manches mal fällt es mir schon Schwer, mich zu entscheiden. Was ich wo Spiele. Bis jetzt habe ich alles mehr oder weniger querbeet gezockt. Was zum teil auch am misch masch meines Freundeskreises liegt  Nichts desto trotz bevorzuge ich bei Shootern, wie wahrscheinlich fast jeder hier den PC. 
Der Rest ist wie gesagt, eher querbeet. Bisher Spiele wie Fallout3 oder Assassin's creed auf der Konsole, dafür Spiele wie Tomb Raider, XCOM oder Mass Effect auf PC, sind nur Beispiele. Wie man sieht wirklich durcheinander   Daher ist es manchmal nicht so easy sich zu entscheiden, für welche Plattform ich mir den nächsten "Top Titel" gönne.

Aber an und für sich kann ich glaub ich klar sagen, das es auf jeden Fall auf der Couch am gemütlichsten ist, vor allem für die etwas längeren Zock Sessions


----------



## Jor-El (26. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir verstauben die 360 und PS3.
Sei es der Input Lag bei der 360, starkes Flimmern bei Beiden oder halt generell die Steuerung per Joypad z.B. bei Shooter.
Selbst mein Sohn verschmäht die Konsolen. Einzig Nintendo findet er noch interessant. Aber die Wii wurde mir zu Casual und die Wii U hat bisher zu wenige gute Titel.
Von der Bequemlichkeit her halte ich es wie beim Autofahren. So ein knackiger Sportsitz hält mich einige hundert Kilometer fitter als so ein Sesselsitz wie in den alten Daimler, weshalb ich am PC auf einem einfachen Holzstuhl sitze. Daher kann mich erst recht nicht eine Couch zur Konsole locken.

Von den Annehmlichkeiten wie Mods, Indies usw. ganz zu schweigen. Auch bleiben Spiele am PC länger für mich nutzbar ohne dass ich alte Konsolen zu den Aktuellen betreiben oder auf HD Remakes warten muss.


----------



## xElv1sHD (27. Oktober 2013)

Mir gehts genauso! Habe zwar ausser nem PC auch ne Xbox, spiele aber trotzdem lieber auf meinem PC, da ich mit Maus und Tastatur besser spielen kann als mit einem Controller. Ausserdem kann man ja, wenn man PC zockt und z.B. Amnesia durchgezockt hat, sich noch sog. Customstories herunterladen, mit denen man auch noch ein paar Abende verbringen kann.^^ Ausserdem spiele ich gerne Strategie- oder Mobaspiele, die es auf der Konsole eh nicht gibt.


----------



## cherry_coke (3. November 2013)

Ich habe neben meinem Rechner noch eine PS3 und eine Wii.

*PS3:*
Die PS3 hat viele sehr sehr gute SP-Games (Uncharted, God Of War, Ni No Kuni, Metal Gear 4, Tekken usw.), die man in -DIESER- Qualität definitiv nicht auf dem PC bekommt. Diese "Konsolen-Exclusives" wirken unheimlich rund bzw. stimming in sich. Multiplattform-Titel (AC, Skyrim, GTA usw.) spielt man natürlich auf dem PC (bessere Grafik, Mods usw.). Meine PS3 wird jedenfalls nicht so schnell einstauben, da sie a) 3D-Blurays abspielt und es b) immernoch genug Spiele gibt, die ich unbedingt nachholen will (und die jetzt natürlich sehr günstig zu bekommen sind)

*Wii:*
Habe ich von meinem Cousin "geerbt". Es gibt zwar nur eine Hand voll guter Spiele, aber diese sind dann auch wirklich genial (New Super Mario Bros, Mario Galaxy, Zelda usw.). Besonders die Partyspiele (zB. Wii Play, Monopoly oÄ.) machen echt Fun. Vor allem meine Freundin spielt gerne damit.

*PC:*
Egal ob ich mir zukünftig vllt. doch eine PS4 kaufe... ein PC mit aktueller Hardware ist einfach ein MUST HAVE! Warum, Wieso, Weshalb brauche ich nicht zu erklären.


----------



## DerEcki (9. November 2013)

Wenn ich einen Single Player Spielen will und mit einer guten und durchdachten Story bleibe ich meistens bei meiner PS3 und warte bis gute Exklusive Titel rauskommen und für diese Titel kann ich auch gut und gerne lange warten .

Dieses Jahr waren es zb auf der Ps3 : The Last of Us , Far Cry 3 , Splintercell Blacklist und Ac 3 das sind so die Titel die ich vorzugsweise auf der ps3 genieße wo (wie vom Te beschrieben) ich mich auf die Kautsch schmeißen kann und genießen kann .
Das war in diesem Jahr besonders The Last of us *_*

Auf dem Pc : hier habe ich dieses Jahr mein mit Abstand liebstes Spiel vom Single Player gespielt : 
BIOSHOCK INFINITE , es hat mich einfach mit gerissen : die Musik die Personen die Story , die Zeit in der es Spielt , hier hat für mich einfach alles gepasst es war einfach nur Wow , es ist der einzige Titel der mich richtig mitgerissen hat , wo ich es nicht einfach durchgespielt habe..

Dann war da noch Crysis 3 bei Crysis erwarte ich keine Story wie The Last of us USW. Sondern das Gameplay und Story einiger Maßen gut miteinander harmonieren und das war für mich der Fall .

Kampagnen wie bei Battlefield und Cod spiele ich generell nicht als Beispiel muss man sich nur einmal das Review von AltF4Games zu Bf4 anschauen , dann was jeder was ich meine (nicht die bucks sondern einfach der ganze Rest bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen)


----------

